# Sticky  List of colors and codes



## DomLangowski

_*Coat Types*_
Satin - sa/sa
Longhair - go/go or lgh/lgh
Frizzy - fr
Hairless - hr/hr or nu/nu
Rex - fz/fz
Astrex - Rex
rossette - rst/rst

_*Ticked Varieties*_
Golden agouti - A* B* C* D* P*
Silver agouti - A* B* cchcch D* P*
Blue agouti - A* B* C* dd P*
Cinnamon - A* bb C* D* P*
Argente - A* B* C* D* pp
Lilac agouti - A* bb C* dd P*

_*Selfs*_
Black - aa B* C* D* P*
Chocolate - aa bb C* D* P*
Champagne - aa bb C* D* pp
Dove - aa B* C* D* pp
Fawn - AY B* C* D* pp
Red - AY B* C* D* P*
Blue - aa B* C* dd P*
Cream - AY* B* cchcch D* P* or pp *or * aa B* cce D* P* or pp
Lilac - aa bb C* dd P*
Silver - aa B* C* dd pp

_*Other Varieties*_
Bluepoint Siamese - aa B* chch dd P*
Sealpoint Siamese - aa B* chch D* P* (ruby eyed) or aa B* chce D* P* (black eyed)
Marten Sable- Ayat B* cchcch D* P*
Sable - Ayat B* C* D* P*
Silvered - sisi
Bluepoint Himalayan - aa B* chc dd P*
Himalayan - aa B* chc D* P*
Broken - ss
Hereford - hehe
Dutch - dudu (or ss)
Banded - Wbd or Wsh
Rumpwhite - Rw 
Brindle - MoBr (sex linked)
Variegated - W (lethal)
Tan - at
Fox - at cchcch

*Other Genes*
Headspot - hs
Leaden - ln
Recessive Yellow - e
Extreme Dilution - ce
Extreme nonagouti - ae
US brindle - avy
White bellied agouti - aw
Belted - bt

_Copyright: google64 and C McKeown_


----------

